# ATTN: Trouble with installing Mplayer and Mencoder from ports collection.



## freescottsthoughts (Apr 25, 2010)

cd /usr/ports/multimedia/mplayer

I have just used "portsnap fetch" and "portsnap extract" and have the latest and greatest!
I also have the same problem with Mencoder with broken or bad dependices.

How can i install mencoder and mplayer on FreeBSD with no problems. Trying to install
phpmotion.com software and here are their system requirements. I imagine alot of people have had this same problem.   http://phpmotion.com/content/view/16/32/

Here is the attempt to install mplayer below...


```
awk -f /sys/conf/kmod_syms.awk rtc.ko  export_syms | xargs -J% objcopy % rtc.ko
objcopy --strip-debug rtc.ko
===>  Installing for rtc-2004.02.24.1_8
===>   rtc-2004.02.24.1_8 depends on file: /compat/linux/etc/fedora-release - not found
===>    Verifying install for /compat/linux/etc/fedora-release in /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10
===>  linux_base-f10-10_2 linuxulator is not (kld)loaded.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/linux_base-f10.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/emulators/rtc.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/mplayer.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/multimedia/mplayer.
htmlpublishing#
```


----------



## freescottsthoughts (Apr 25, 2010)

I forgot to mention i'm using version 8.0


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 25, 2010)

My guess is you enabled every option in the port's config screen, some of which include Linux options. For those to work you need to enable the Linux kernel module before installing the Linux compatibility layer.

If you don't need every single option of the port, just install it with the defaults:


```
cd /usr/ports/multimedia/mplayer
make rmconfig
make clean install clean (simply 'Ok' to accept the default options)
```

If you do need all of the Linux stuff, put 
	
	



```
linux_enable="YES"
```
 in /etc/rc.conf, run `# kldload linux`, put 
	
	



```
linproc			/usr/compat/linux/proc	linprocfs rw,noatime	0	0
```
 in /etc/fstab, run `# mount linprocfs` and build the port again.

Only do all of this if you need the Linux stuff in mplayer, which is usually *not* the case.


----------



## freescottsthoughts (Apr 26, 2010)

WOW that was fast thank you for your prompt help on this situation i encountered. I'm going to try this right now.


----------



## freescottsthoughts (Apr 26, 2010)

it's intalling!!! your the man! Your a good lad. Thanks for your help much appreciated. If you need my services as trade ever let me know.


----------

